# Ash Content for Earthborn Holistic Grain Free



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Sent them an email. They're pretty high. 

Ash for Earthborn Holistic
Primitive Natural 12%, Great Plains Feast 9.8%, Coastal Catch 7.5%, Meadow Feast 9.1%, Large Breed 7.1%, Weight Control 7.0%.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

PureMutt said:


> Sent them an email. They're pretty high.
> 
> Ash for Earthborn Holistic
> Primitive Natural 12%, Great Plains Feast 9.8%, Coastal Catch 7.5%, Meadow Feast 9.1%, Large Breed 7.1%, Weight Control 7.0%.
> ...


All but the first have lots of legume protein too and they are still high. Does that company disclose 'as fed' calcium? 

The first one shouln't be legal to sell.

What i feed has 5.5% ash, 30% protein, 90% from animal sources and costs $.75lb on a bad day and made by a very good 
company.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

They are quite high. I emailed too when I was considering adding EB grain free to our rotation, and I decided against it.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

ShoreDobermans said:


> All but the first have lots of legume protein too and they are still high. Does that company disclose 'as fed' calcium?
> 
> The first one shouln't be legal to sell.
> 
> ...


What food is that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Not to mention they all have canola oil, except the Primitive Natural. I really dislike seeing that in dog food.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

My dogs have always had this as a part of their rotation diets (along with Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Fromm, Wellness, Evo, etc). They do so well on it. I do hate that they have such high Ash. Their grain inclusive line is:

Adult Vantage 6.7%
Ocean Fusion 8.8%
Small Breed 8.0%
Puppy Vantage 8.1%

Luna is currently eating the Meadow Feast. And I am waiting for a reply from Natural Balance (Jasper can only eat their Venison food) and Taste of the Wild on how much their foods have in them.


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

PureMutt said:


> What food is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tuffy Gold 30/20 made by Nutrisource. I have found it to be excellent in all respects. It would be more accurate to say that Tuffy makes Nutrisource.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Merrick Dry

Ash

Unit Basis

%

Chicken, Brown Rice & Green Peas-Adult

8.82

Beef, Whole Barley & Carrots-Adult

9.56

Lamb, Brown Rice & Apple- Adult

9.64

Large Breed-Chicken, Brown Rice & Green Peas-Adult

8.77

Small Breed-Chicken, Brown Rice & Green Peas-Adult

8.82

Puppy-Chicken, Brown Rice & Green Peas

8.82

Senior-Chicken, Brown Rice & Green Peas

8.50

Grain-Free Chicken


Grain-Free Buffalo

9.50

Grain-Free Duck

9.71

Grain-Free Pork


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

There wasn't a listing for the grain free chicken. Weird. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Grain free pork is 9.41. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

PureMutt, I had emailed Merrick a while back about the ash/calcium/phosphorus levels. The chicken is the same as the beef, 9.5%.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

bowie said:


> PureMutt, I had emailed Merrick a while back about the ash/calcium/phosphorus levels. The chicken is the same as the beef, 9.5%.


Really high!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Where does tuffy give the 90% animal protein number? I can't find it on their website


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

Rescued said:


> Where does tuffy give the 90% animal protein number? I can't find it on their website
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is very easy to calculate it. In a 30/20 food carbohydrate sources are around 30% and corn and whole wheat are around 7% & 10% protein respectively, so figure an average of 8.5%.

So 30% (corn and wheat %) times 8.5% equals about 2.5%. 2.5% is the protein from corn and wheat. Subtract 2.5% from 30% GA protein and you get 27.5%. Divide 27.5%/30% protein and the result is 91.5% protein from chicken, fish, egg. 

I round it down to 90% because of the yeast and flax. It could very well be a bit over 90%.

Since there is no pea protein or corn gluten this method is extremely accurate. People are usually very suprised how low in protein most grains are compared to lentils and things like that.

I am extremely pleased with this food and have used it for a while. It is excellent quality food. The 26/18 food is also excellent and even cheaper.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

ShoreDobermans said:


> It is very easy to calculate it. In a 30/20 food carbohydrate sources are around 30% and corn and whole wheat are around 7% & 10% protein respectively, so figure an average of 8.5%.
> 
> So 30% (corn and wheat %) times 8.5% equals about 2.5%. 2.5% is the protein from corn and wheat. Subtract 2.5% from 30% GA protein and you get 27.5%. Divide 27.5%/30% protein and the result is 91.5% protein from chicken, fish, egg.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of math... Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Was also checking out Nutrisource. Almost all formulas have ash higher than 6.5. The grain free fish one is over 11%. I tried copy and pasting the email but it was in a chart form and it wouldn't do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

TOTW

High Prairie Canine dry formula
Ash 9.5%

Pacific Stream Canine dry formula
Ash 8.5%

Wetlands Canine dry formula
Ash 9.5%

Sierra Mountain Canine dry formula
Ash 7.2%

Southwest Canyon Canine dry formula
Ash 8.5%


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

ShoreDobermans said:


> Tuffy Gold 30/20 made by Nutrisource. I have found it to be excellent in all respects. It would be more accurate to say that Tuffy makes Nutrisource.


I like 30/20 (or higher) foods. But I've never heard of Tuffy's Gold, and I can't give it to one of my dogs. He's got some nasty digestive intolerances to wheat and corn (not allergies), so I generally rule out any foods containing those for all my dogs lest he get a hold of a piece. I don't even have wheat or corn as part of my food because of him.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe we can make this thread into a sticky. I'm sure having all ash contents in one place will be beneficial. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Fromm Ash Content % (Dry matter)

Chicken-A-La-Veg 
6.06%

Duck and Sweet potato
6.14%

Pork and Applesauce
6.29%

Salmon-A-La-Veg
6.47%

Whitefish and Potato
6.71%

Surf and Turf (Grain free)
6.91%

Game Bird (Grain free)
6.91%

Salmon Tunalini (Grain free)
6.85%

Beef Frittata (Grain free)
7.06%

Adult Gold
6.03%

Puppy Gold
7.23%

Large Breed Adult Gold
6.09%

Large Breed Puppy Gold
6.33%

Senior Gold
6.12%



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont remember exactly what they were, but I do remember that EVO's dry ash contents were through the roof when I asked, like 12% or more. Since we're on the subject.



ShoreDobermans said:


> It is very easy to calculate it. In a 30/20 food carbohydrate sources are around 30% and corn and whole wheat are around 7% & 10% protein respectively, so figure an average of 8.5%.
> 
> So 30% (corn and wheat %) times 8.5% equals about 2.5%. 2.5% is the protein from corn and wheat. Subtract 2.5% from 30% GA protein and you get 27.5%. Divide 27.5%/30% protein and the result is 91.5% protein from chicken, fish, egg.
> 
> ...


What is the Tuffy's ash level?


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

Rescued said:


> I dont remember exactly what they were, but I do remember that EVO's dry ash contents were through the roof when I asked, like 12% or more. Since we're on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Tuffy's ash level?


If I recall correctly its 5.5%. That is the advantage of using CBPM, especially for value foods.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Merrick Ash Content %

Grain free buffalo 
9.50%

Grain free duck
9.71%

Grain free pork
9.49%

Grain free chicken 
9.75%

Chicken brown rice and pea
8.42%

Beef whole barely and carrots
9.56%

Lamb brown rice and apple
9.64%

Large breed chicken and brown rice 
8.77%

Small breed chicken and brown rice 
8.82%

Puppy chicken and brown rice
8.82%

Senior chicken and brown rice
8.50%

Once I get a response about the grain free chicken I will post.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Nutrisource Ash Content %

Adult chicken and rice 
7.87%

Chicken grain free Large breed
6.62%

Chicken grain free
7.28%

Lamb and rice Large breed 
8.4%

Lamb and rice 
8.5%

Lamb grain free
9.08%

Lamb grain free Large breed
8.39%

Large breed adult 
6.6%

Large breed puppy
6.4%

Performance 
8.45%

Puppy starter plus
7.7%

Senior
6.4%

Small/med puppy 
9.96%

Super Performance
9.84%

Weight management
7.5%


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

PureVita Ash Content %

Bison grain free
7.29%

Chicken and rice
7.47%

Duck 
9%

Salmon grain free
11.42%

Salmon (grain inclusive)
11.76%

Turkey grain free
9.21%


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I emailed Natural Balance and they only gave me the ash content of the food I feed. 

Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato & Venison Dry

Ash(as-fed): 8.04%


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be posting Canidae, Wellness and Blue Buffalo as soon as I hear back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a great thread, thank you for sharing this all with us!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I just copied and pasted. 

Thank you for taking the time to write about Wellness® Dry Dog Food.

Here are the nutritional values you have requested:

Ash Wellness Dog Dry 
as fed dry matter
Chicken Dog 6.40% 6.90%
Lamb Dog 6.90% 7.40%
Fish Dog 6.90% 7.50%
Healthy Weight Dog 6.15% 6.60%
Senior Dog 5.20% 5.60%
Puppy Dog 8.20% 8.90%
Large Breed Adult 5.48% 5.96%
Large Breed Puppy 6.05% 6.57%
Small Breed Adult 6.46% 7.02%
Small Breed Puppy 6.79% 7.38%
Small Breed Healthy Weight 6.38% 6.93%
Core Original 7.83% 8.51%
Core Ocean 8.84% 9.61%
Core Reduced Fat 7.73% 8.40%
Core Puppy 6.57% 7.14%
Core Small Breed 7.74% 8.41%
Simple Duck 7.02% 7.63%
Simple Lamb 6.27% 6.82%
Simple Salmon 7.50% 8.15%
Simple Turkey 7.04% 7.65%





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

The levels of normal foods are usually ok, it is the high protein grain free foods that are troubling. I ran across this one on Facebook after being shared on something and asked for all the break-downs. 

Farmina N&D https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA

Wild Boar GF, 37% protein, 95% animal sourced, max ash 7.90%, test 7.75%
Chicken GF, 37% protein, 95% animal sourced, max ash 7.80%, test 7.5%
Wild Herring GF, 37% protein, 95% animal sourced, max ash 7.80%, test 7.6%
Chicken GF performance /large breed puppy, 42% protein, 96% animal sourced, max ash 8.70%, test 8.50%
Chicken GF performance/small-medium breed puppy, 42% protein, 96% animal sourced, max ash 8.60%, test 8.40%
Wild Cod 20% grain, 30% protein, 92% animal sourced, max ash 6.90%, test 6.60%
Chicken 20% grain, 30% protein, 92% animal sourced, max ash 6.80%, test 6.50%
Chicken 20% grain performance/puppy, 35% protein, 93% animal sourced, max ash 7.30%, test 7.0%

These are pretty impressive numbers given the high level of protein.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

ShoreDobermans said:


> The levels of normal foods are usually ok, it is the high protein grain free foods that are troubling. I ran across this one on Facebook after being shared on something and asked for all the break-downs.
> 
> Farmina N&D https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA
> 
> ...


When will we see Farmina here in the states? I like how this food reads. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's three:

NUTRISCA Chicken & Chickpea Dry Food
Calcium- 1.552%
Phosphorus- 1.010%
Ash- 8.7%

NUTRISCA Lamb & Chickpea Dry Food
Calcium- 1.991%
Phosphorus- 1.164%
Ash- 9.2%

NUTRISCA Salmon & Chickpea Dry Food
Calcium- 1.991%
Phosphorus- 1.164%
Ash- 4%

Nutrisca is a low glycemic dog food.


According to what I read on Dr. Tim's website you want to stay below 7% in Ash.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, 4% in the salmon!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

does anyone know what the ash level is in an average prey model raw diet?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Victor GF Yukon River Salmon- ASH: 8.24%_ (Protein 32.5%)_
Victor GF Active Dog- ASH: 8.7% _(Protein 33.5%)_
Victor GF Joint- ASH: 8.7%_ (Protein 33.5%)_
Victor GF Ultra Pro- ASH: 9.4% _ (Protein 42.5%)_
Victor Hi Pro Puppy- ASH: 8.69% _(Protein 30.5%)_
Victor High Energy- ASH: 7.29% _(Protein 24%)_
Victor Select Professional- ASH: 7.64% _(Protein 26.5%)_
Victor Performance- ASH: 8.18% _(Protein 26.5%)_


I have not heard back from Victor on their ALS foods yet. I am also waiting to hear back from Native dog food, Canine Caviar, Professional, Solid Gold, GO!, NOW, 4health and Nature's Variety.

Great Life Buffalo Grain & Potato Free- ASH: 6%
Grain & Potato Free Great Life Chicken- ASH: 6%
Grain & Potato Free Great Life Wild Salmon- ASH: 8%


Orijen puppy- ASH: 8% _(Protein 38%)_
Orijen Large Breed Puppy- ASH: 8% _(Protein 38%)_
Orijen Six Fish- ASH: 8% _(Protein 38%)_
Orijen Adult Dog- ASH: 8% _(Protein 38%)_
Orijen Regional Red- ASH: 9% _(Protein 38%)_
Orijen Senior Dog- ASH: 8% _(Protein 38%)_


Dr. Tims Momentum- ASH: 6% _(Protein 35%)_
Dr. Tims Pursuit Active Dog- ASH: 6.5% _(Protein 30%)_
Dr. Tims Kinesis ALS- ASH: 5.8% _(Protein 26%)_
Dr. Tims Kinesis Grain Free- ASH: 6.9% _(Protein 32%)_


Innova Puppy Food- ASH: 6.4% _(Protein 28%)_
Innova Large Breed Puppy- ASH: *4.95%* _(Lowest I have found so far.)_ _(Protein 24%)_
Innova Adult Dry Dog Food Large Bites- ASH: 7.86% _(Protein 24%)_
Innova Adult Dry Dog Food Small Bites- ASH: 7.86% _(Protein 24%)_
Innova Large Breed Adult Dry Dog Food- ASH: 6.28% _(Protein 25%)_
Innova Weight Management Adult Dry Dog Food- ASH: 6.46% _(Protein 20%)_
Innova Senior Dry Dog Food- ASH: 6.81% _(Protein 24%)_
Innova Large Breed Senior Dry Dog Food- ASH: 6.27% _(Protein 26%)_
Innova PRIME Grain Free Chicken & Turkey Formula- ASH: 8.17% _(Protein 38%)_
Innova PRIME Grain Free Beef & Lamb Meal Formula- ASH: 8.76% _(Protein 35%)_
Innova PRIME Grain Free Salmon & Herring Formula- ASH: 7.43% _(Protein 35%)_


EVO Turkey & Chicken Formula- ASH: 11.69% _(Protein 42%)_
EVO Turkey & Chicken Formula- ASH: 11.69% _(Protein 42%)_
EVO Red Meat Formula- ASH: 8.8% _(Protein 42%)_
EVO Red Meat Formula Small Bites- ASH: 8.8% _(Protein 42%)_
EVO Herring & Salmon Formula- ASH: 9.54% _(Protein 42%)_
EVO Weight Management- ASH: 11.34% _(Protein 52%)_ *<WOW *
EVO Turkey & Chicken Meal Senior- ASH: 8.4% _(Protein 42%)_


California Natural Grain Free Venison & Green Lentils Formula- ASH: 7.99% _(Protein 24.3%)_
California Natural Grain Free Lamb Meal Formula- ASH: 8.49% _(Protein 34.2%)_
California Natural Grain Free Chicken Meal Formula- ASH: 8.38% _(Protein 37.1%)_
California Natural Grain Free Kangaroo & Red Lentils Formula- ASH: 5.58% _(Protein 24.22%)_
California Natural Grain Free Salmon Meal & Peas Formula- ASH: 7.25% _(Protein 30.58%)_
California Natural Grain Free Pork Meal & Sweet Potatoes Formula- ASH: 7.49% _(Protein 30%)_

California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Formula- ASH: 7.07% _(Protein 29%)_
California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Small & Medium Breed- ASH: 10.21% _(Protein 26.5%)_
California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Formula- ASH: 9.27% _(Protein 29.9%)_
California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Large Bites- ASH: 8.42% _(Protein 24.1%)_
California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Small Bites- ASH: 8.42% _(Protein 24.1%)_
California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato Formula- ASH: 8.5% _(Protein 25.3%)_
California Natural Brown Rice & Chicken Meal Formula Weight Management- ASH: 6.82% _(Protein 21%)_
California Natural Brown Rice & Lamb Meal Formula Weight Management- ASH: 8.54% _(Protein 21%)_
California Natural Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Formula Senior- ASH: 9.18% _(Protein 24%)_


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is Acana's: 

Wild Prairie- 7% (31% protein)
Pacifica-8% (33% protein)
Grasslands- 9% (31% protein)
Ranchlands-9% (31% protein)
Lamb & Okanagan Apple-9% (25% protein)
Duck & Bartlett Pear-7.5% (25% protein)
Chicken & Burbank Potato- 7.5% (28% protein)

EDITED TO ADD PROTEIN.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Rescued said:


> does anyone know what the ash level is in an average prey model raw diet?


Completely depends on how much bone and fat the dog eats. Feed a lot of bone that is a lot of ash. Feed a lot of fat then the dog isn't going to get as much ash as partly fat doesn't have much in the way of mineral content and you would be feeding less food to get enough calories into the dog.

For Max's imaginary recipe with the perfect amount of phosphorus and calcium he needs it is 5.3% including his daily multimineral supplement. Another actually served recipe again with good levels of Ca and P was 2.3% which is interesting as he is supposed to get 1 gram of Ca and nearly a gram of P plus a similar amount of K plus minor amounts of quite a few other minerals which should add up to more like 3% ash for his usual 100 grams of food by dry weight. This recipe is a lot heavier, 160 grams by dry weight as it is lower in fat AND that is the difference. Feed lean you need to feed more food. First recipe was 58% of the calories came from fat, second only 44% were from fat.


----------



## ShoreDobermans (Nov 18, 2013)

PureMutt said:


> Maybe we can make this thread into a sticky. I'm sure having all ash contents in one place will be beneficial.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you making a spreadsheet?

If so, you should rank the foods by protein/ash ratio. Just using the ash tells only part of the story. A food with 25% protein and 7% ash would not be as good a food as one with 37% protein and 8% ash. No matter what the quality, ash will rise with the level of animal tissue in the food.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

ShoreDobermans said:


> Are you making a spreadsheet?
> 
> If so, you should rank the foods by protein/ash ratio. Just using the ash tells only part of the story. A food with 25% protein and 7% ash would not be as good a food as one with 37% protein and 8% ash. No matter what the quality, ash will rise with the level of animal tissue in the food.


Unfortunately, I'm not skilled in spreadsheet creation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

PureMutt said:


> Wow, 4% in the salmon!


Yeah, when they got back to me I thought the same thing BUT I think the Calcium and Phosphorus are kind of high. Foods from Annamaet and Dr. Tims are much lower in both.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Victor GF Yukon River Salmon- ASH: 8.24%
> Victor GF Active Dog- ASH: 8.7%
> Victor GF Joint- ASH: 8.7%
> Victor GF Ultra Pro- ASH: 9.4%
> ...


I think other then their specialty foods most are ALS foods. I would have loved to continue feeding Victor but with Zoey's UTIs along with crystals I don't want to chance it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dog Person said:


> I think other then their specialty foods most are ALS foods. I would have loved to continue feeding Victor but with Zoey's UTIs along with crystals I don't want to chance it.


Sorry I guess I should have said. I was going by the way they have it sorted on sportdog food. lol And the only one's I couldn't get were the ones under the tab, All Life Stages. 

I am looking for the Ash contend on:
VICTOR BEEF MEAL & BROWN RICE
VICTOR CHICKEN MEAL & BROWN RICE
VICTOR LAMB MEAL & BROWN RICE
VICTOR OCEAN BLEND FORMULA 
VICTOR SENIOR HEALTHY WEIGHT
VICTOR SELECT MULTI-PRO MAINTENANCE


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Just edited my post to add protein %'s. 

Maybe someone should start another thread that doesn't have Earthborn in the title, so it's more searchable? And keep the conversation to a minimum, so each post is JUST protein and ash levels.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Sorry I guess I should have said. I was going by the way they have it sorted on sportdog food. lol And the only one's I couldn't get were the ones under the tab, All Life Stages.


Nope, it was my mistake ... didn't realize that they have a listing for ALS ...


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Canidae Ash 

ALS 7.0%
Chicken & Rice 6.5%
Lamb & Rice 7.70%
Platinum 6.5%
LArge Breed Adult and Puppy 5.0%
Grain Free PureELEMENTS, SEA, SKY and LAND 10.0%


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know the ash content of Nutrisca Chicken and Chickpea?

Maybe we could start a thread that has common low ash foods listed out in an orderly fashion?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Anyone know the ash content of Nutrisca Chicken and Chickpea?


Yes, it is kind of high - from page 2:

Here's three:

NUTRISCA Chicken & Chickpea Dry Food
Calcium- 1.552%
Phosphorus- 1.010%
Ash- 8.7%

NUTRISCA Lamb & Chickpea Dry Food
Calcium- 1.991%
Phosphorus- 1.164%
Ash- 9.2%

NUTRISCA Salmon & Chickpea Dry Food
Calcium- 1.991%
Phosphorus- 1.164%
Ash- 4%


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Maybe we could start a thread that has common low ash foods listed out in an orderly fashion?


The problem with these foods it seems that there are very few that have "great" specifications.

Look at the Salmon food - very low ash but the calcium and phosphorus are kind of high - so is it good food to feed a dog? So far the only foods that I know of that "have it all" are Dr Tims and Annamaet - low ash, low calcium and low phosphorus. Maybe that's the thread that should be started ... but as we have seen there are varying opinions on what constitutes good food.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*Canine Caviar*

Chicken and Pearl Millet-
ASH: 6.00%, Protein: 27%

Lamb and Pearl Millet- 
ASH: 6.80%, Protein: 25%

Wilderness Grain Free- 
ASH: 4.80%, Protein: 26%

Wild Ocean Grain Free- 
ASH: 3.30%, Protein: 31%

Open Sky Grain Free- 
Ash: 5.00%, Protein: 29%

Special Needs- 
ASH: 5.00%, Protein: Protein: 18%


*Solid Gold*

Hund-N-Flocken- 
ASH: 8%, Protein: 22%

WolfKing- 
ASH: 8%, Protein 22%

Just a Wee Bit- 
ASH: 9%, Protein 28%

MMillennia- 
ASH: 5.5%, Protein 22%

Holistique Blendz- 
ASH: 5.4%, 18%

Barking at the Moon- 
ASH: 9.3%, Protein: 41%

Sun Dancer- 
ASH: 7.4%, Protein: 30%


*Professional: (waiting for other formulas!)*

Adult Dog Chicken & Barley-
7.0%, Protein: 26%
Adult Dog Lamb & Rice-
7.0%, Protein: 21%


*Eagle Pack:*

Small & Medium Breed Puppy-
ASH: 7.38%, Protein: 28%

Large & Giant Breed Puppy-
ASH: 7.96%, Protein: 23%

Large & Giant Breed Adult-
ASH: 7.29%, Protein: 24%

Original Lamb-
ASH: 8.23%, Protein: 23% 

Original Pork-
ASH: 8.09%, Protein: 25%

Power Formula-
ASH: 8.18%, Protein: 30%

Adult Reduced Fat-
ASH: 7.30%, Protein: 20%

Enhanced Maturity-
ASH: 5.89%, Protein: 26%


*Native dog Food:* They didn't give me an exact number of ash, just a figure of what it can be. 

Level 1: 
ASH: 9-10%, Protein: 24%

Level 2: 
ASH: 5-6%, Protein: 26%

Level 3: 
ASH: 6-7%, Protein: 30%

Level 4: 
ASH: 7-8%, Protein: 35%


----------

